# UK cashbacks - Euro 2012



## PhotoBadger (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi all,

Long time lurker here, finally signed up. 

I've just stumbled across another batch of cashbacks in the UK if it's of interest - this time to go with the Euro 2012 kickball. 

http://www.canon.co.uk/euro2012cashback/

It includes some powershots, and the 550D & 600D, but mainly a big bunch of lovely glass. Haven't been through in depth but it looks like roughly 10% off current prices. 

Means I can just about sneak the 70-300L under £1,000 - might just force me to pull the trigger . . .

Pete

PS. Apologies if this has done the rounds already - had a quick search and couldn't see anything obvious


----------

